

How To Make Friends Easily And Strengthen The Friendships You Have - rsmith05
http://time.com/24122/how-to-make-friends-easily-and-strengthen-the-friendships-you-have/

======
rsmith05
Crazy:

"And the problem is growing. In 1985 most people said they had 3 close
friends. In 2004 the most common number was zero...

This is sad, and for more reasons than you might expect. We need friends to
keep us healthy. Lack of social support predicts all causes of death.

Having few friends is more dangerous than obesity and is the equivalent health
risk of smoking 15 cigarettes a day."

I find it sad that folks seem to not have close friends. I would say I have 3
really close friends (emotionally) although I may not be close to them
physically (we are in separate cities since we finished university).

Would most of you concur with the article? Do a lot of people really NOT have
very close friends?

